# What am I?



## Skar's Royals (Aug 24, 2007)

Could you tell me if this is a normal amel motley? If not what is it :smile:

http://i119.photobucket.com/albums/o131/caidiefaye/24-09-07_1910.jpg

Many Thanks


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

not very good with morphs but could it be a butter mot or a golddust?? i'm sure nige or someon will be along to help you soon
Clare


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

not an amel. it looks like a caramel morph - what colour are the eyes?


----------



## Skar's Royals (Aug 24, 2007)

The eyes are red. : victory:


----------



## SnakeBreeder (Mar 11, 2007)

Hypo butter het stripe ?
Could be well wrong but .....


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

butter motley :no1:


----------



## Corny-Dawny (Jun 10, 2007)

Its lovely, is the pic a true colour likeness?
What were the parents and what else is in the clutch?
Dawn


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Could be an Amel Motley with recent Emoryi heritage, too - AKA a "Creamsicle" motley.


----------



## Skar's Royals (Aug 24, 2007)

Excuse my ignorance but wtf is Emoryi heritage??

Thanks for all the suggestions too, still none the wiser though :lol2:


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Emoryi heritage is a polite way of saying "It's a hybrid between a Corn snake and a Great Plains Rat Snake and isn't pure corn snake at all."

To find out for sure, you'd want to breed it to a known butter, caramel or amber ... if you get butters or caramels, you know it's a Butter Motley. If you get amels or normals, you've got a Creamsicle Motley.


----------



## johnz_snow (May 31, 2007)

doesnt look like my caramel motleys there alot darker when young. what did you buy it as?


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

johnz_snow said:


> doesnt look like my caramel motleys there alot darker when young. what did you buy it as?


its got red eyes, so its definetly not a caramel or amber


----------

